# Out in Africa...



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

Shopping at the souks in Africa!!!

My son and I visited Morocco and Tunisia some years ago. We had a lot of fun at the souks and riding the camels. Actually, my son fell from the camel in Tunisia and we had to walk back on foot across the dunes!!!:devil::devil::devil:

The link below gives some great tips about these open markets:


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2009)

Years ago, a family friend of my parents flew for Braniff. They had flown to Egypt, and had a layover. The people there wanted to charge the tourists big money for taking them to a special place in the desert to see pyramids. They asked the family friend and his fellow flight crew. They declined. When they did fly out over that part of the desert, they looked for the pyramids. It was just sand out there, no pyramids.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Planet Tatooine in Phantom Menace!!!*



Padme said:


> When they did fly out over that part of the desert, they looked for the pyramids. *It was just sand out there*, no pyramids.


My son and I found "Planet Tatooine" in Tunisia. It was adventourous to ride in a 4-wheel drive over the dunes to get to the planet--home of the young Skywalker. https://www.tunisiaonline.com/starwars/

We had visited most cities in Tunisia, an amazing country. https://www.tourismtunisia.com/togo/index.html


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2009)

Sounds like a wonderful trip. That's one of the places on my list to see. I think my husband wants to visit historical sites, as I do. I'd like to take in the colors and styles of clothing to mix in with my style. 

If we brought a child along, I know they would want to see if there were any camels to ride, pyramids to see. I think 4 wheeling it over a sand dune would appeal to them. I've done that with an uncle in east Texas when I was a teen. It's okay. You can't really take in the scenery because you are going so fast, hanging on, and worrying about your hair.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Egypt, Pyramids and Camels...*



Padme said:


> They had flown to Egypt, and had a layover. The people there wanted to charge the tourists big money for taking them to a special place in the desert to see pyramids.


My son and I visited Egypt in April 2004... it was one of our best trips!!!

And it was super hot!!! Some people fainted due to the heat!!!

Here are some of our photos: https://www.pariswoman.com/travel/explore_egypt1.htm


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2009)

You are very lucky to have been able to travel. I got married quite young, finished my degree (university), then we had 2.5 kids. I've been doing kids for quite awhile now. We've got them all spread out. My husband did say at the first of the last week though to start booking, because inbetween school we are now able to take a few trips. The oldest can get to work and back we can fly out now. Problem now is that I'm having a few separation issues. What if my house catches on fire, or a child dies while I'm gone? What if they go walk about on the internet, and turn out in a bad way?


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*What if...*

Travel is not your luck, it's your will!!!:thumbs-up:


----------

